# Utah Bengal Seeking Home



## AlexTheCat (Dec 8, 2004)

I know it has been a while since I posted here. We have come to the difficult decision that our cat Alex needs to find a new home. We have a new baby on the way in less than three months now and are having to move to an apartment because we won't be able to afford our house and daycare both. That means we have to find a new home for two of our pets. This is not easy and I feel terrible but it's the way it is. We have had Alex for over a year now.. we got him from a shelter and he was already fixed and declawed when we got him. He's supper friendly (in fact, he would be the BEST cat in the world at pet therapy work!) and gets along great with all of my dogs and the rescues we have had in the last year (from 25lbs to 100lbs!). I "think" he would be good with other cats as well but we have only had him, so I can't be positive about that. I am not asking for any money and will be sending him with travel crate, litter box (he uses the kind with top entry atm but has had several and used them all great), and whatever food we have left for him. We strongly believe he is either Bengal or has a lot of Bengal in him. If you know anyone in Utah (or surrounding areas) looking for a great cat please tell them about me. Will provide phone number by PM request if anyone is interested. We believe he is around 7-8 years old now.



















-Cheryl


----------



## AlexTheCat (Dec 8, 2004)

Update..

I believe Alex has found his new forever home. I had posted a local ad and got about 5 calls the first day! After reviewing the info from all of the callers I picked a lady that lives alone and likes a kitty that will "talk" to her, which Alex is a pro at. Just say his name and he'll start up a conversation with you! Anyhow.. she also goes to see her parents once a week and will take him with her as therapy for them. She seems very excited and will come by tomorrow to take a look at him. I think we have a terrific match here though... 

-Cheryl


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

i am so glad he may have found a home! I hope she really likes him and he goes home with her! He is so Beautiful But i don't live any where near utah......


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

That cat is stunning! thats all i have to say


----------



## AlexTheCat (Dec 8, 2004)

Well.. he just left with his new momma and was talking up a storm the whole time. She seems very sweet and is really excited about having him to talk to. She also seemed knowledgable about what he needs so I have a good feeling that he is going to an even better home than we could have given him. He should be getting all the attention now that a king like him deserves. It's an odd feeling for me though because I know he's going somewhere better for him but we'll miss him too... don't know whether to be happy or sad right now. My husband (whose cat he really was) couldn't even be here when she picked him up. Just wishing the best for Alex... 

-Cheryl


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

It is so good that you found another home for such a cute looking cat! I know it's got to be tough to let him go to a new home but cats are very adjustable. I'm sure he will always carry a special place in his heart for you and your husband as you both do for him. 

Is the new owner going to keep in touch with you and send some pics every once in a while?


----------



## BengalBoy (Jan 17, 2006)

What a beautiful coat! I wish I could take him!


----------

